# Tennessee: Possible Retirement Location?



## Iwant2gonow

I would like to plan one of several trips to timeshares somewhere close to or in one of the cities that anyone might recommend as a good place to retire in Tennessee.  
This will be my first trip to Tennessee so if anyone has info on where I should deposit my weeks is appreciated also. 
I presently own and would like to deposit a Silver Crown 3 bdroom lock off  at Mt View at Crown Ridge in NH.  It is Feb ski week.  I do not believe that Interval International will deposit it. I have traded it before through RCI and TPI.  I don’t think TPI gets any Tennessee timeshares trades. Please correct me if I am wrong about that.

I also own a Sheraton Vistana 2 bdrm that I know II will take as a deposit but am wondering if anyone has had II trades into Tennessee that are in the areas I should be interested in. 
I know these are broad questions but appreciate all information you can offer.


----------



## balc453

You might consider the Crossville area. There are a few RCI resorts there, don't know off hand about II. The local property taxes are low and the housing costs are very reasonable.

Location is about midway between Nashville and the Gatlinburg area just off I-40.

TIm


----------



## pedro47

May I also suggest Wyndham Fair Field Glades in Crossville, TN.  A very low key area and every thing is on site at this gated resort.


----------



## riverdees05

There is a Wyndam Resort in Nashville area that I see some on RCI.  We live about 35 miles south of Nashville and like the area.  It is close enough to Nashville to enjoy the things it has to offer, but far enough away to be out of the city.  There are several nice communities around Nashville.  We moved here from Southeast Missouri so it wasn't a big adjustment - only 250 miles.  We like the airport because it is big enough to have a lot of flights, but small enough that you don't feel lost.

There are several resorts in the Knoxville area and as someone mentioned a few between Nashville and Knoxville.


----------



## hjtug

Is Tennessee an attractive state for retirement?


----------



## Iwant2gonow

There are a handful of states that do not tax pensions and Tennessee is one of them. It's also a lot warmer than NJ. These two things make it attractive to me. 

Having never visited I would love to hear what others who live in Tennessee have to say about living there.


----------



## hjtug

Iwant2gonow said:


> There are a handful of states that do not tax pensions and Tennessee is one of them.



Yes, TN does not tax retirement income.  In fact, it doesn't tax any kind of income.  So a retiree there in general is not in a priviledged category.  The lack of a state income tax is made up for, at least in part, with a sales tax of 7% (5% on food), plus local sales taxes which vary by jurisdiction.  It would seem to be an attractive state for high-income workers and retirees but not for lower income folks that spend most or all of their income.

I believe what you would like is a state that has an income tax but exempts retirement income.


----------



## LisaH

hjtug said:


> I believe what you would like is a state that has an income tax but exempts retirement income.



What are these states?


----------



## Iwant2gonow

LisaH said:


> What are these states?



*12 States Without Pension or Social Security Taxes*
http://money.usnews.com/money/retir...ates-without-pension-or-social-security-taxes

Of course quality healthcare is every bit as important as making a pension go further.

Does anyone know if Wyndam Resort in Nashville is an easy trade with RCI Weeks? I would be looking for a trade late next spring through October. I don't see anything that far out right now.


----------



## hjtug

LisaH said:


> What are these states?



The only one that I know about, in the east at least, is Pennsylvania, which I believe exempts all retirement income, even IRA and 401K withdrawels.  The link provided by Iwant2gonow includes states that have income tax but exempt pension and social security income.  At least the discussion of the states in that link provides a warning and information about the other taxes in those states.  It mentions Tennessee's relatively high sales tax but doesn't mention the additional local (county and city) sales taxes.   If low taxes are one's highest priority, the total of all state and local taxes should be included.  Perhaps total cost of living would be a better measure than taxes alone. Iwant2gonow's comment about healthcare is pertinent especially since states with the lowest taxes are likely to invest less in important services.


----------



## LisaH

Thanks! Out of these states, Nevada and Washington sound interesting to us.


----------



## lizap

We have seriously considered TN for retirement, but after several trips  there, have ruled it out, for the most part.  In my opinion, eastern TN and the area around Knoxville, is the prettiest part of TN.  Really depends on what you're looking for, but so far, have not found an area that can compare to the area near Asheville.  TN tends have a rural feel and is quite conservative.  if we were going to retire in TN, it would be near Franklin, about 25-30 miles south of Nashville. We really wanted to like TN, given its tax advantages for retirees.


----------



## momeason

lizap said:


> We have seriously considered TN for retirement, but after several trips  there, have ruled it out, for the most part.  In my opinion, eastern TN and the area around Knoxville, is the prettiest part of TN.  Really depends on what you're looking for, but so far, have not found an area that can compare to the area near Asheville.  TN tends have a rural feel and is quite conservative.  if we were going to retire in TN, it would be near Franklin, about 25-30 miles south of Nashville. We really wanted to like TN, given its tax advantages for retirees.



Asheville is a very interesting place and I would really consider it. I chose the NC coast because I love the beach. I would love living in Asheville, NC.

Sometimes, I think we did not do enough research but the cost of living is low here. We can afford to live on the water and the area is very safe. Downsides are no culture here and most people hold very conservative views. Asheville is the opposite.

I would not want to make my decision on income taxes only. Tennessee is not appealing to me, but I am a Carolina Girl. Not the school though. Graduated from Wake Forest, raised an NC State fan. I am an ABC fan...anybody but Carolina.


----------



## philemer

Only 7 states have NO income tax: http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...4/26/these-states-have-no-income-tax/8116161/ 
Tenn. has a "hall tax" which is 6% on interest & dividends. NH also taxes interest & dividends. I consider that an "income" tax. JMHO.


----------



## ride2slide

My hubby & I are both from Nashville and always thought we would retire back to TN. Now that retirement is near, we are also considering TX, MS, & LA. We are looking at states that do not tax military retirement or social security. Good healthcare is a must, but so is low property and sales tax. I think I read that there is no tax on groceries in KY, so living in TN on KY Lake, sounds worth checking out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ride2slide said:


> My hubby & I are both from Nashville and always thought we would retire back to TN. Now that retirement is near, we are also considering TX, MS, & LA. We are looking at states that do not tax military retirement or social security. Good healthcare is a must, but so is low property and sales tax. I think I read that there is no tax on groceries in KY, so living in TN on KY Lake, sounds worth checking out.



I'm trying to figure out the best place to retire as we'll and Nevada and Arizona are high on my list


----------



## lizap

We have finally come to the conclusion that we would rather live in a state (as retirees)with modestly higher taxes than live in some states.  Don't mean to offend anyone, but MS and LA would fall into the latter category.  MS and LA are so 'backwards' in many ways.  Having lived in LA practically all of my adult life, there is no way I would retire here.  The state has become increasingly conservative (I say this as a registered independent), has a governor that has hurt the state in ways (education) that it will take decades to recover from.  There is virtually no large business here.  Of the three, I would only consider TX.  The only drawback to TX is I have yet to see a really beautiful part of TX..



ride2slide said:


> My hubby & I are both from Nashville and always thought we would retire back to TN. Now that retirement is near, we are also considering TX, MS, & LA. We are looking at states that do not tax military retirement or social security. Good healthcare is a must, but so is low property and sales tax. I think I read that there is no tax on groceries in KY, so living in TN on KY Lake, sounds worth checking out.


----------



## Fern Modena

I retired to Southern Nevada, and highly recommend it. No state taxes (although car registration is high). Property taxes on a 300K home, for residents was about $2600. Last year. In general cost of living is lower than California, or most Eastern Coastal cities.

I live near Las Vegas, and there is plenty to see and do. There are many things which have senior or resident discounts, as well as many free attractions. 

There are many "master planned communities," gated, with HOAs. I wasn't sure I would like living in an HOA, but mine has been wonderful. They plan budgeting carefully, so there have not been a special assessment in the ten years I've lived here.  The "rules," the CC&Rs, have helped to keep our house prices more stable than others in the valley.

If you can get used to desert living, the Vegas Valley may be for you.

Fern


----------



## singlemalt_18

Pennsylvania is also a retirement friendly state.  All regular types of "retirement income" from sources such as pensions, IRAs, and 401k type accounts are exempt from the state's 3.2% tax rate. (Regular dividends and cap gains from traditional brokerage and investment accounts are subject to that rate however.)

Also, the state's* 6% sales tax is NOT imposed on grocery items or clothing.* (My wife ruled out TN the moment she saw 9% sales tax added to our Food Lion bill!)

While more favorable year round climate destinations can be found compared to the mountains in PA, we think we'll stick with making the state our home base, but travel a little more.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

Wow!! 9% on food! A lot of angles to figure out. NJ does not tax food or clothes. Does Tennessee tax clothes also?


----------



## hjtug

Iwant2gonow said:


> Wow!! 9% on food! A lot of angles to figure out.?



https://www.tn.gov/revenue/taxguides/salesanduse.pdf

It seems that the sales tax on food is 5%.  Localities can add their own tax and some add as much as 2.75%: http://www.tennessee.gov/revenue/pubs/taxlist.pdf

The total tax on nonfood items is 9.75% in some locations.  




Iwant2gonow said:


> Does Tennessee tax clothes also?



Almost surely it does - they need the income to make up for the lack of an income tax.


----------



## singlemalt_18

hjtug said:


> https://www.tn.gov/revenue/taxguides/salesanduse.pdf
> 
> It seems that the sales tax on food is 5%.  Localities can add their own tax and some add as much as 2.75%...



We did have some wine along with our groceries, but the TOTAL tax on our receipt was about 9%... and that was what the cashier quoted to my wife when she inquired about it.  This was just a few years ago in Crossville.

...and YES, clothing is taxed in TN.


----------



## Passepartout

All states require a certain amount of money to pay their expenses. This comes from the 3-legged stool of income taxes, property taxes, and sales taxes. Decrease one and they necessarily need to get more of their income from the remaining two.

So if one is contemplating relocation in retirement, and minimum taxation is a goal, you need to consider living modestly (pay less property tax), buy less (pay less sales tax), or have much of your income be tax exempt (like pensions, dividends, and gains)

Generally the states that have made themselves attractive to retirees, (Florida, Texas, Arizona) have electorate who have reduced tax on their segment of the population, and those states have fewer students to educate- a large expense to states.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever

We bought a home in Southern Nevada in Feb of this year, planning for our retirement.  Can't say enough good things about it.  We are still paying CA taxes in the meantime. Love, love, love the area.


----------



## lizap

Doesn't it get real hot there in the summer?




sptung said:


> We bought a home in Southern Nevada in Feb of this year, planning for our retirement.  Can't say enough good things about it.  We are still paying CA taxes in the meantime. Love, love, love the area.


----------



## sfwilshire

This is an awful place to live. Tell all your friends not to even THINK about retiring here!   

We seem to be inundated with new people discovering the quality of life here. I don't mind the new neighbors so much, but it kills me when they move to the country and then immediately start trying to make it look like town. If you like town, stay in town. Sorry. Just had to get that off my chest. 

In answer to the question above, it's not the heat, it's the humidity. Just in the 80s yesterday but we were all very sweaty sitting around in the shade at Dollywood. Bluegrass and BBQ!

Sheila


----------



## Fern Modena

Define "real hot."   Serious, as they say, its a dry heat. Our humidity yesterday was 6%. A lot more comfortable than the 80%+ many places have in the summer.   There are many adjustments you have to make to the lack of humidity, but drink a lot of water (not beer, not soda pop), moisturize and you'll do fine.

The hot weather is only three or four months. It is not that hot in the spring, fall, and winter. Spring and fall are delightful. Winter is sometimes cold (to me) and windy.

Fern



lizap said:


> Doesn't it get real hot there in the summer?


----------



## Fern Modena

I agree about people moving somewhere and then starting every sentence with "back home we..." and trying to make *here* like "back home." We like the way we are, and why did you move here if you like "back home" so much? Drives me nuts.

Fern



sfwilshire said:


> This is an awful place to live. Tell all your friends not to even THINK about retiring here!
> 
> We seem to be inundated with new people discovering the quality of life here. I don't mind the new neighbors so much, but it kills me when they move to the country and then immediately start trying to make it look like town. If you like town, stay in town. Sorry. Just had to get that off my chest.
> 
> In answer to the question above, it's not the heat, it's the humidity. Just in the 80s yesterday but we were all very sweaty sitting around in the shade at Dollywood. Bluegrass and BBQ!
> 
> Sheila


----------



## rapmarks

someone from Pennsylvania mentioned some kind of tax and i can't remember what it was, but it seemed really high and something I hadn't heard of, like on bank accounts  any pennsylvanians can enlighten me?


----------



## singlemalt_18

rapmarks said:


> someone from Pennsylvania mentioned some kind of tax and i can't remember what it was, but it seemed really high and something I hadn't heard of, like on bank accounts  any pennsylvanians can enlighten me?



...lived here for most of my life, and I am not aware of anything like that.

PA sales tax - 6% grocery & clothing exempt (7% in Pittsburgh & Philadelphia w/additional 1% Regional Asset Tax applied)

PA state income tax - 3.2% (retirement income exempt / no capital loss offset on gains)

Most local income tax is 1% on earned income only.

PA inheritance tax - 4% for immediate family succession / 6% for extended & non-family.


----------



## VacationForever

Add to what Fern Modena has said... Southern Nevada has all the pluses and very few minuses.  Henderson NV is listed amongst the top in the US for 1) Safest city 2) Lowest crime 3) Lowest fatal accidents 4) Lowest taxes... and I will add one more "5) Nicest people " 

The temperature is very similar to where I currently live in CA.  Dryness is the only downside.  Moisturize, drink lots of liquid and use a nasal saline spray if you have sensitive nose like me to avoid nose bleed.  Plus the place that we bought is very scenic (Hint: it has a lake and mountains).


----------



## rapmarks

singlemalt_18 said:


> ...lived here for most of my life, and I am not aware of anything like that.
> 
> PA sales tax - 6% grocery & clothing exempt (7% in Pittsburgh & Philadelphia w/additional 1% Regional Asset Tax applied)
> 
> PA state income tax - 3.2% (retirement income exempt / no capital loss offset on gains)
> 
> Most local income tax is 1% on earned income only.
> 
> PA inheritance tax - 4% for immediate family succession / 6% for extended & non-family.


maybe it was inheritance tax, is the 4$ on every bit of it or is a certain amount exempt.


----------



## hjtug

singlemalt_18 said:


> ...lived here for most of my life, and I am not aware of anything like that.
> 
> PA sales tax - 6% grocery & clothing exempt (7% in Pittsburgh & Philadelphia w/additional 1% Regional Asset Tax applied)
> 
> PA state income tax - 3.2% (retirement income exempt / no capital loss offset on gains)
> 
> Most local income tax is 1% on earned income only.
> 
> PA inheritance tax - 4% for immediate family succession / 6% for extended & non-family.



Someone mentioned to me something about a school tax in PA.  Is that just the real estate tax?


----------



## hvsteve1

OK, I'm back from vacation and found this discussion so here's the real scoop on retiring to Tennessee from someone who did it.

Six years ago we moved to Crossville, TN from upstate New York.  At the time, "Where To Retire Magazine" listed Crossville as the number one budget retirement area in the United States.

Many other areas are rated above ours as best to retire, but they have high taxes or bad winters or hot summers but they had universities, theater, culture, etc.  The heck with that.  I want low cost of living and a quiet lifestyle.

Crossville is on the Cumberland Plateau which means it is cooler and less humid than most of the state.  The other thing to know about this area is most of the people with whom you will interact are retirees like you as they tend to get more involved in the community than the locals.

Because of the lack of zoning codes as compared to other states, your safest bet for a retirement home is in one of the planned communities.  The largest of these is Fairfield Glade which has a large Wyndham timeshare and several thousand other residents.  While the timeshare means you will run into visiting families at your amenities, it also means Wyndham makes sure the amenities are top rate.  There are 7 lakes and four golf courses along with two beaches and marinas, indoor and outdoor pools, tennis, a big rec center, etc.  The full time residents have a lot of clubs and organizations and have a real sense of community with neighborhood cookouts, concerts etc.

We live in the small, more rural feeling Lake Tansi Village.  We have a smaller timeshare, Hiawatha 1 and 2.  Tansi is the largest lake in this part of Tennessee.  We live on a smaller one.  Let me tell you, when I sit in my good sized home looking out on my boat docked on the lake, I think I would have to be a millionaire to have retired like this in New York. We have more real friends here than we ever had in New York.  People seem to care a lot more about friends and neighbors than in other places.

So far as cost of living.  The big item is property taxes. We reduced our property taxes *ninety percent* by moving here.  And that is on a house of about the same value though much newer, on larger property and a lake.  Regarding the sales tax, it works out about the same as New York, so the undesirability of the sales tax depends on if you are coming from a state with a high sales tax (NY) or no sales tax (NH). Yes, they tax groceries, but it's not as bad as it seems. It bothered me at first until I realized that, although NY didn't tax groceries, the food is only a portion of my supermarket shopping.  In NY I paid tax on soft drinks, detergents, prepared foods, paper goods,etc. which were probably half my shopping bill anyway.  At least here Kroger gives seniors 5 percent off their entire bill on Wednesday which pretty much takes care of the extra sales tax.  There's no tax on income but they do tax investments with certain limits for seniors.

When we moved here, I told my wife I wasn't going to spend my retirement working outdoors (which I've always hated, anyway) so we hired a professional landscaper to do mowing, edging, weed wacking, etc.  It costs us about $100 per month for about six months out of the year (no snowplowing needed in winter).  We pay a few hundred dollars for extras like putting down mulch in the spring, etc.  The economy here is such that you can find competent people to do indoor or outdoor work for $12 an hour, even with insured contractors. 

So far as things to do: We have one of the best new libraries you will ever see in a small town with films, concerts and children's events going on constantly, a rehabilitated theater downtown with a busy schedule of live events for as much as $15 a ticket or as little as free, an new outdoor amphitheater which is putting on two free concerts per week, a ten screen multiplex with great seating and low ticket prices and the area's pride and joy, the Cumberland County Playhouse which has two live professional productions going constantly and is one of the most highly regarded regional theaters in the country.

We are about an hour from Knoxville and one of the best shopping areas you will ever see along with better restaurants, more professional theater and, of course, the University of Tennessee with their college sporting events.  Gatlinburg and the Smoky Mountains are a day trip.  Nashville is about two hours and don't get me started on what's there.

So far as the general location, one reason our area is so popular is it is a daylong drive from about two thirds of the country.  Most of our retirees are from the Chicago or Michigan areas as it's easy to drive home to family but there are those from the Northeast and Florida.

As the start of this topic was about retiring to Tennessee, I thought I would give input from someone who has.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

Thanks Steve what a thoughtful reply! 
Presently I am vacationing and checking out the Hilton Head area as a possible retirement location. A lot of the amenities that you mention are offered here too. 
You have renewed my excitement about visiting Tennessee next year! :whoopie:
Thanks again for your great reply!!
Terrie


----------



## lizap

We are very familiar with the Crossville area.  It is very important that you visit this area before you retire.  This is a small town with a rural feel..  If you are looking for close proximity to things a larger metropoplitan area has to offer, this is not it.  There are some lakes in the area, but I do not find this area particularly appealing from a terrain perspective.


----------



## rapmarks

two or three couples in our subdivision in florida have built a second home in Crossville and go for the summer and fall


----------



## lizap

Its definitely cooler there in the summer than Florida, and there are several retirement communities nearby.  We always though we wanted to retire in TN; after several trips there, have decided on the area near Asheville.  The Asheville area has drop dead gorgeous scenery, culture, and conveniences of a moderate size metropolitan area.  But, you will pay state income taxes...  We really wanted to like TN , but, for the most part, it simply doesn't have the beauty and sophistication of the Asheville area.




rapmarks said:


> two or three couples in our subdivision in florida have built a second home in Crossville and go for the summer and fall


----------



## Iwant2gonow

lizap said:


> Its definitely cooler there in the summer than Florida, and there are several retirement communities nearby.  We always though we wanted to retire in TN; after several trips there, have decided on the area near Asheville.  The Asheville area has drop dead gorgeous scenery, culture, and conveniences of a moderate size metropolitan area.  But, you will pay state income taxes...  We really wanted to like TN , but, for the most part, it simply doesn't have the beauty and sophistication of the Asheville area.



Lizap is it Ashville itself where you intend to retire or an area outside of Ashville? I'm curious about the exact name in case we decide to have a look at the area. Thanks


----------



## ride2slide

hvsteve1, How is the healthcare in the Crossville area? Also what big box stores are there? I'm coming that way in August to check it out for a possible retirement location. Are there recreational golf cart trails thru the planned communities or just around the courses themselves?


----------



## hvsteve1

Big box stores....Walmart.  There is also a small outlet mall. Cookeville, about 40 minutes, has a lot more shopping and regular malls.  Turkey Creek, on the edge of Knoxville, is a shopper's heaven.  It is one of the new style of shopping centers set up as a serious of strip malls that goes on for more than a mile with many mall brand stores accounted for, along with a lot of restaurants of all types. http://turkeycreekshopping.com/ 

Healthcare is decent to world class, depending on how far you are willing to travel.  The local hospital was recently purchased by Covenant Health and is upgrading care.  The two big medical groups in town are affiliated with that hospital and Covenant. Cookeville, about 40 minutes down the interstate, has an outstanding hospital with many doctors and services affiliated with the famous Vanderbilt University Medical Center in Nashville.  Knoxville, about an hour away, has some very good hospitals and medical groups.

Fairfield Glade is rather hilly, though the central area is mostly level.  There is one course in the central area but most of the others are on top of the hills.  I guess you could ride a cart around if you wanted, but you could be traveling a mile or two uphill to get to a course.  Lake Tansi, the other major resort community, is more level and some people use carts if they're not too far from the course. Neither place has golf cart trails similar to Sun City or other such resorts.


----------



## lizap

Where do I begin... I cannot say enough wonderful things about Asheville and the surrounding area. We have been visiting this area for 25+ years.  It is one of the most beautiful areas in the U.S. if you like mountain-type scenery, IMO.  We're approaching retirement, and are seriously considering retiring in the Hendersonville area, which is about 25 miles South of Asheville.  Hendersonville has mountains near town, but not downtown.  Hendersonville is a beautiful small town (approx. 17,000 people).  Waynesville, west of Asheville,  is more mountainous, and has more of a small 'mountain town' feel.  Terrain-wise, I find it more interesting than Hendersonville, but much less quaint.  If we were not looking to retire 'in the mountains', we'd choose Asheville (downtown) in a minute.  Asheville is progressive and quirky, in a good way.  Great shops, restaurants, a university etc...  An added bonus to Asheville is the proximity to the Great Smoky Mountains and Greenville, SC., which is about an hour south.  Greenville has a stunning downtown district with quaint shops and restaurants, and is more conservative than Asheville.  You may want to consider the weather in your decision;  Asheville has more snow than most areas in the South (due to its elevation), Hendersonville has less, and Crossville even less.



Iwant2gonow said:


> Lizap is it Ashville itself where you intend to retire or an area outside of Ashville? I'm curious about the exact name in case we decide to have a look at the area. Thanks


----------



## lizap

Like Steve said, Knoxville is roughly an hour's drive from Crossville.  This is a heavily travelled route as most people (and trucks) travelling up East pass through here, and the interstate is often quite congested.  Also, Knoxville is known for poor air quality, resulting in part from all this heavy traffic.  Cookeville, west of Crossville, is still a relatively small town, with a few more conveniences.  Cookeville has good healthcare, but to get the best health care, you're going to have to travel to Nashville or Knoxville (just my opinion).. 



hvsteve1 said:


> Big box stores....Walmart.  There is also a small outlet mall. Cookeville, about 40 minutes, has a lot more shopping and regular malls.  Turkey Creek, on the edge of Knoxville, is a shopper's heaven.  It is one of the new style of shopping centers set up as a serious of strip malls that goes on for more than a mile with many mall brand stores accounted for, along with a lot of restaurants of all types. http://turkeycreekshopping.com/
> 
> Healthcare is decent to world class, depending on how far you are willing to travel.  The local hospital was recently purchased by Covenant Health and is upgrading care.  The two big medical groups in town are affiliated with that hospital and Covenant. Cookeville, about 40 minutes down the interstate, has an outstanding hospital with many doctors and services affiliated with the famous Vanderbilt University Medical Center in Nashville.  Knoxville, about an hour away, has some very good hospitals and medical groups.
> 
> Fairfield Glade is rather hilly, though the central area is mostly level.  There is one course in the central area but most of the others are on top of the hills.  I guess you could ride a cart around if you wanted, but you could be traveling a mile or two uphill to get to a course.  Lake Tansi, the other major resort community, is more level and some people use carts if they're not too far from the course. Neither place has golf cart trails similar to Sun City or other such resorts.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

*I started a 24 hour hold on a late Oct Nashville Week yesterday*

I canceled my search for a week next summer on Nashville thinking it might be too hot so I did a search for this fall and placed a hold on Oct 25 through Nov1 2014.  
I'm thinking there might be more to do in Sept or early October and that I should just wait and make an ongoing search for fall 2015. Having never been there I'm not sure. 
Looking for some input.


----------



## lizap

This is very good time to visit the Nashville area.  Hopefully you will see some leaf color.  Do try to get down to Franklin, about 20 miles south of Nashville.  If I was going to live in the Nashville area, it would be near Franklin.  Franklin is one of the most beautiful small towns in America.  A number of country music singers live in or near Franklin.



Iwant2gonow said:


> I canceled my search for a week next summer on Nashville thinking it might be too hot so I did a search for this fall and placed a hold on Oct 25 through Nov1 2014.
> I'm thinking there might be more to do in Sept or early October and that I should just wait and make an ongoing search for fall 2015. Having never been there I'm not sure.
> Looking for some input.


----------



## Lisa P

Having lived in the area around Asheville since moving from CT in 1997, perhaps I could add a few comments to round out Lizap's thoughtful posts.  We do absolutely love this region and we plan to stay here when we retire.  But there are many people who move here and leave a year or two later.  Different strokes.

The most common complaints that I've heard from folks who've changed their minds and left... are related to the cultural differences, which they didn't expect and didn't understand by just visiting.  I don't mean north vs south, because this area has become heavily populated by transplants from around the country.  I mean urban vs mountains, conservative vs liberal, traditional vs progressive, laid back vs highly competitive.

If you consider yourself somewhat of a "city" person who has enjoyed living in the pace, culture, and intensive amenities of the urban centers of the northeast or pacific coast, you may find it much more difficult to settle in happily here.  If the driver ahead does not move when the light turns green, and you have to wait through another light cycle, and it's not the height of rush hour, it is unlikely that a soul will honk their horn.  If you honk, locals here would consider you to be selfishly concerned with getting to the store a few minutes faster and careless over embarrassing your neighbor by honking.  Impatient people from outside this culture tend to find locals unreceptive to their attempt to make friends or find jobs.  In small day-to-day ways, a lot of urban transplants struggle to make their new home here, and make it feel like a home.

We've very happily transitioned.  We love the culture of the southeast, which to us is gentle, generous, mostly traditional.  Western NC offers natural beauty, abundant outdoor activities, and extensive in-town amenities and services throughout this tourism-friendly region.  We do not presently live in Asheville itself but we have.  Asheville is and has been increasingly progressive, something of an enclave of liberalism within the region.

West Asheville, Brevard, and some parts of Candler, Montreat, Black Mountain and Mars Hill are also fairly liberal - mostly related to their arts districts and college campuses.  North Asheville (despite UNC-Asheville), South Asheville, Fletcher, Arden, and especially Hendersonville, are decidedly conservative, almost in firm response to the changes in Asheville, in my personal opinion.  Moving further out, the region is generally quietly traditional, rural, quaint, relaxed - and very beautiful.

Maggie Valley is known for being popular with "half-backs", people who originally lived and worked in the northeast and urban centers across the U.S., retired south to FL, then came "halfway back" north once they had decided that FL (full time) was not for them, either due to weather, culture, cost or terrain.  Consequently, the culture of Maggie Valley and surrounding towns has become a little more blended with northeast-style culture.  Maggie Valley offers striking scenery, a friendly town, and it's only about 45 minutes to drive in to Asheville.  Out that way, Cullowhee is a fun university town too.  Communities in this region have distinctly different personalities, and it's not always easy to tell the differences if you don't spend a fair amount of time "living" here rather than just visiting like a tourist.  If you like an area, visit the local "Y" or senior community center a few times.  See you think you could make friends easily.  These are the same folks who vote and influence local change.

Unfortunately, property taxes in both Buncombe County and Asheville (city), are among the highest in the region.  Henderson County taxes are rising more quickly than most surrounding counties as well.  Taxes seem to rise faster wherever many transplants come from higher cost-of-living parts of the country:  To them, $1000 does mean as much as it does to a rural, southern local.  Folks coming from outside may want to add more local services and development into the county, and they are less troubled by the associated increase in taxes.  It's worth looking at trends and not just numbers.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

I really want to thank everyone for their thoughtful in depth responses. 

So many places to visit, so much to think about, and I am sure it is only the tip of the iceberg


----------



## lizap

Lisa P, this is a wonderful review of the Asheville area.  Having lived in the "deep" South all my life, Asheville, and even Hendersonville are a 'breath of fresh air'.  Compared to rural parts of Alabama and Mississippi, even the most conservative parts of this area are progressive; its all relative).  But you're so right, it's mountaineous, liberal/progressive, laid-back, and we love it!  We have been fortunate enough to have travelled extensively around the world.  Other than Italy, this is the only place that we are drawn back to time and time again.




Lisa P said:


> Having lived in the area around Asheville since moving from CT in 1997, perhaps I could add a few comments to round out Lizap's thoughtful posts.  We do absolutely love this region and we plan to stay here when we retire.  But there are many people who move here and leave a year or two later.  Different strokes.
> 
> The most common complaints that I've heard from folks who've changed their minds and left... are related to the cultural differences, which they didn't expect and didn't understand by just visiting.  I don't mean north vs south, because this area has become heavily populated by transplants from around the country.  I mean urban vs mountains, conservative vs liberal, traditional vs progressive, laid back vs highly competitive.
> 
> If you consider yourself somewhat of a "city" person who has enjoyed living in the pace, culture, and intensive amenities of the urban centers of the northeast or pacific coast, you may find it much more difficult to settle in happily here.  If the driver ahead does not move when the light turns green, and you have to wait through another light cycle, and it's not the height of rush hour, it is unlikely that a soul will honk their horn.  If you honk, locals here would consider you to be selfishly concerned with getting to the store a few minutes faster and careless over embarrassing your neighbor by honking.  Impatient people from outside this culture tend to find locals unreceptive to their attempt to make friends or find jobs.  In small day-to-day ways, a lot of urban transplants struggle to make their new home here, and make it feel like a home.
> 
> We've very happily transitioned.  We love the culture of the southeast, which to us is gentle, generous, mostly traditional.  Western NC offers natural beauty, abundant outdoor activities, and extensive in-town amenities and services throughout this tourism-friendly region.  We do not presently live in Asheville itself but we have.  Asheville is and has been increasingly progressive, something of an enclave of liberalism within the region.
> 
> West Asheville, Brevard, and some parts of Candler, Montreat, Black Mountain and Mars Hill are also fairly liberal - mostly related to their arts districts and college campuses.  North Asheville (despite UNC-Asheville), South Asheville, Fletcher, Arden, and especially Hendersonville, are decidedly conservative, almost in firm response to the changes in Asheville, in my personal opinion.  Moving further out, the region is generally quietly traditional, rural, quaint, relaxed - and very beautiful.
> 
> Maggie Valley is known for being popular with "half-backs", people who originally lived and worked in the northeast and urban centers across the U.S., retired south to FL, then came "halfway back" north once they had decided that FL (full time) was not for them, either due to weather, culture, cost or terrain.  Consequently, the culture of Maggie Valley and surrounding towns has become a little more blended with northeast-style culture.  Maggie Valley offers striking scenery, a friendly town, and it's only about 45 minutes to drive in to Asheville.  Out that way, Cullowhee is a fun university town too.  Communities in this region have distinctly different personalities, and it's not always easy to tell the differences if you don't spend a fair amount of time "living" here rather than just visiting like a tourist.  If you like an area, visit the local "Y" or senior community center a few times.  See you think you could make friends easily.  These are the same folks who vote and influence local change.
> 
> Unfortunately, property taxes in both Buncombe County and Asheville (city), are among the highest in the region.  Henderson County taxes are rising more quickly than most surrounding counties as well.  Taxes seem to rise faster wherever many transplants come from higher cost-of-living parts of the country:  To them, $1000 does mean as much as it does to a rural, southern local.  Folks coming from outside may want to add more local services and development into the county, and they are less troubled by the associated increase in taxes.  It's worth looking at trends and not just numbers.


----------

